

Why I’m Buying A Nokia Lumia 920 Instead of the iPhone 5 - jor-el
http://pocketnow.com/2012/09/17/lumia-920-vs-iphone-5/

======
SpikeDad
Garbage. Funny that a website originally 100% Windows Mobile would pick a
Windows phone. The article is primarily a bunch of shallow, personal opinions.
The case is sexy and Windows Phone UI is "better" than iOS.

Shallow as they come. Don't bother reading.

